# Recommend prop valve? Tilton floor setup, dual master cylinders



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

As topic states. I'm beginning to plumb my brakes. Wondering if I should add proportioning valve for rear

Complete setup
Front: Porsche cayenne 6 piston calipers
14.1 front rotors, 

Rear: 280mm euro spec rotors
Adapter brackets for factory calipers

All stainless braided lines for the wheel wells
Running all - 3 AN hardline to the masters

Using tilton master cylinders
Front 7/8th
Rear 1 inch

Tilton pedals have adjustable ratios and also a balance bar for adjusting brake bias.

So. To sum up. With the different master sizes and adjustability of the balance bar, do I still need a prop valve






Sorry if pics don't work in on my phone. Check my build


----------



## JohnScholl (Oct 25, 2009)

I would recommend a proportioning valve. The balance bars can be a little quirky, especially with more volume going to the rear. You can get a good one at Pegasusautoracing.com. In my experience its really best to get an adjustable one, if you want to keep your interior clean, mount it on your firewall in the engine compartment where it's easy to reach. Once you fine tune it after some test runs you shouldn't have to mess with it again. Unless you change spring rates or shave weight unequally. You definitely don't want the rear locking causing spin/oversteer.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

JohnScholl said:


> I would recommend a proportioning valve. The balance bars can be a little quirky, especially with more volume going to the rear. You can get a good one at Pegasusautoracing.com. In my experience its really best to get an adjustable one, if you want to keep your interior clean, mount it on your firewall in the engine compartment where it's easy to reach. Once you fine tune it after some test runs you shouldn't have to mess with it again. Unless you change spring rates or shave weight unequally. You definitely don't want the rear locking causing spin/oversteer.


Thanks for the reply. I'm thinking of mount it somewhere in the center console where my rear lines come together. I don't plan on having any brake lines in the engine bay since the masters are under the dash. I am defenetely going to add one and I will try and keep the balance bar even.


----------



## BlackOpsA4 (Jan 10, 2013)

I agree with the previous fellow, i got mine the tilton prop valve from peg. That is adjustable,plumb it next to the gear shifter left on a bracket


----------



## culberro (Nov 27, 2008)

The Tilton proportioning valve is the best. I have seen testing data that shows hysteresis loops and the Tilton did the best. Use the blade/lever type. Much easier to tell if something has been adjusted, and way easier to find a spot of you want to try a change and it doesn't work out.


----------



## vwturbowolf (Nov 28, 2003)

culberro said:


> The Tilton proportioning valve is the best. I have seen testing data that shows hysteresis loops and the Tilton did the best. Use the blade/lever type. Much easier to tell if something has been adjusted, and way easier to find a spot of you want to try a change and it doesn't work out.


Thanks for all the posts everyone. I did order the tilton valve. I can't wait to get this setup done. 
Thanks again everyone


----------

